
Show HN: Pinoccio - hodgesmr
https://pinocc.io/
======
yellowapple
I like the concept, but it seems... expensive.

Maybe I'm just spoiled by the Raspberry Pi, but I'm having trouble swallowing
a $60 machine (and that's without any of the other gizmos that attach to it)
when there are examples of products in the same niche that come out to a bit
more than half that. Does the fancy low-power radio really cost that much?

On the other hand, I don't think the Arduino or the various other
prototyping/microcontroller boards like this are any less-ridiculously priced,
so maybe this is actually competitive and sane relatively-speaking. It still
seems strange, however.

On the third hand, I suppose I could just download the schematics, source
everything out, and figure out how to build it by hand. I have a feeling it
would end up cheaper, even without being able to take advantage of bulk rates
on the components.

------
andreashansen
How does this compare to, let's say, Spark Core or Spark Photon?

